# Who has the closest to the first made zhanchi?



## gundamslicer (Jul 29, 2011)

I have 01217. Lets see who has the lowest!


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 29, 2011)

Im in the negatives, oh ya. I have the 2nd prototype, it didnt come with a card =D


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 29, 2011)

^^^^I have the transparent one too. I beat u with 2 zhanchis


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 29, 2011)

7073 <.<


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 29, 2011)

2642...


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 29, 2011)

1282, damn you!


----------



## emolover (Jul 29, 2011)

694!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 29, 2011)

00044.

jk mine's 1643 =[ =[


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 29, 2011)

JyH said:


> I didn't buy a ZhanChi because I don't throw away money on cubes when I have a main that's already good.


 
I have the same feeling. The way I see it, continuously buying new cubes to try to get the fastest cube possible seems like blaming my slow speeds on the cube I'm using. The cube I have is easily good enough for me to get much better times on, so spending more money is unnecessary.


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 29, 2011)

000605


----------



## izovire (Jul 29, 2011)

The ones from my store are 001600 to 001720. idk what my personal zhanchi is. Some people have gotten cards without the gold color NO. 

I think I know who has 000001. It's a real easy guess


----------



## cubernya (Jul 29, 2011)

Supposedly iCubeMart sold the first ZhanChi...so someone that ordered from them, or *JEFFREY!!!*


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah or Mr.Bao. Considering he's the designer himself.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 29, 2011)

1696 here.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 30, 2011)

1625


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 30, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> 00044.
> 
> jk mine's 1643 =[ =[


 
At first I was like "what?"

Then I saw the white text.

And then I lol'd.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 30, 2011)

505


----------



## Selkie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have 532 spare. Therefore my main could be 531 or 533 or something else close, I'd know if it was not for my wife's over zealous spring cleaning and the apparent lack of box and card today


----------



## stoic (Jul 30, 2011)

003523


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 2, 2011)

I WIN


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't have a ZhanChi. Thinking about it though. I'm pretty satisfied with my LingYun as of right now.


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Aug 2, 2011)

000635


...THE GAME


----------

